
From Durable to Perishable – the path to sustainable revenues - nitishagar
https://medium.com/@nitishagar/from-durable-to-perishable-sustaining-revenues-ad2d388a254c
======
S3an12
You could even make the point that the movies and shows that these services
produce are becoming more perishable. When Netflix first came out with House
of Cards it was talked about for months. Maybe it was just the quality of
House of Cards but no new in recent years (besides GOT) has drawn this much
attention. People seem to just watch the same shows over and over again until
something new comes onto the service. The Irishman is the next test for this
idea, but I don't see this movie being talked about till the end of the year
even. We have so much on these services constantly coming out that the movies
and T.V. don't have the same lifetime that they used too.

~~~
nitishagar
Hmm - True. This is also linked to amount of investment into content which has
led to a large batches of TV shows, movies being released but homogenised
because of the platform it serves.

Netflix is trying out different strategy with shows like GoodPlace to release
content in a more timed manner maybe to increase longevity.

------
umvi
Along the same lines, most companies now want "subscriptions" to their
product. Customer subscriptions are highly sought after.

For example, toothpicks are perishable (or maybe more accurately _consumable_
), but there are a lot of toothpick brands to choose from. Wouldn't it be nice
if you could lock in a customer to recurring purchases of just _your_ brand?
Enter subscriptions. You see it happening all the time, everywhere.

On Amazon "subscribe and save" to any household perishable good. Microsoft
replacing its corporate HUP program (which let you buy full office for $10)
with a bogus replacement that just lets you get discounted subscriptions to
365. And of course, the most egregious offender, Adobe Creative Cloud.

Durable products, be they physical or software, are great for consumers but
bad for companies. Hence, companies are moving away from them.

~~~
seltzered_
“Wouldn't it be nice if you could lock in a customer to recurring purchases of
just your brand? Enter subscriptions.“ Yes, reminds me of things like
dollarshaveclub, Harry’s, quip.

The unexplored dimension in this space (particularly in hardware) is whether a
migration to a subscription model can improve material re-use (aka reverse
logistics, cradle-to-cradle, etc.). For example, I’m afraid of giving up my
years old durable phone/laptop (now on their second batteries but working
fine) and support right to repair, but may consider leasing such objects if
there was transparency in knowing they would be effectively refurbished and/or
recycled to a point where it actually made sense.

Fairphone has supposedly been exploring a hybrid of this space as of last
year: [https://www.fairphone.com/en/2018/01/08/from-ownership-to-
se...](https://www.fairphone.com/en/2018/01/08/from-ownership-to-service-new-
fairphone-pilot-for-companies/)

